# Sofficekitty….



## Pincopallino (19 Settembre 2022)

L’ho già duro…solo a leggere il nick….


----------



## perplesso (19 Settembre 2022)

pervertito

in realtà è un omaggio


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Settembre 2022)

Giassogno….mattinate feriali a rotolarsi con soffice kitty….


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> pervertito
> 
> in realtà è un omaggio


Non vale.
.l ho pensato anche io oggi...
Però ho evitato...prima che poi li facciamo fuggire


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Settembre 2022)

Guardate che potrebbe essere un uomo... soffice Kitty piaceva a Sheldon


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Guardate che potrebbe essere un uomo... soffice Kitty piaceva a Sheldon


No è donna...
Sheldon era etero....a suo modo...
Ma tu lo spin off young Sheldon l hai visto?
Divertentissimo...
A me piaceva tantissimo la nonna di Sheldon...
Sarò io da vecchia


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No è donna...
> Sheldon era etero....a suo modo...
> Ma tu lo spin off young Sheldon l hai visto?
> Divertentissimo...
> ...


No...lo spin off non l'ho visto...ma adoro Sheldon... specialmente insieme a Penny...le scene con loro due sono esilaranti


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> No...lo spin off non l'ho visto...ma adoro Sheldon... specialmente insieme a Penny...le scene con loro due sono esilaranti


Cercati la serie... è fantastica.

Young Sheldon....

La nonna sono io...


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> No...lo spin off non l'ho visto...ma adoro Sheldon... specialmente insieme a Penny...le scene con loro due sono esilaranti


Si...lo so che nella serie è etero...dicevo solo che era la canzoncina che adorava lui...quindi non sono molto sicura del sesso di chi ha usato questo Nick


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cercati la serie... è fantastica.
> 
> Young Sheldon....
> 
> La nonna sono io...


Lo farò....sulla nonna allora inizio a farmi un'idea


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si...lo so che nella serie è etero...dicevo solo che era la canzoncina che adorava lui...quindi non sono molto sicura del sesso di chi ha usato questo Nick


Usti...io non sono scesa così in profondità...


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Usti...io non sono scesa così in profondità...


Io analizzo tutto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Settembre 2022)

Beh adesso c'è anche il bibi...
Ma solo chi è di Milano lo può capire...


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh adesso c'è anche il bibi...
> Ma solo chi è di Milano lo può capire...


Quando hai tempo spiegamelo....mannaggia a voi milanesi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Quando hai tempo spiegamelo....mannaggia a voi milanesi


Il Bibi ...modo infantile di dire dolore ...male...


----------



## perplesso (20 Settembre 2022)

@sofficekitty avanti esprimiti: sei uomno o donna?


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Settembre 2022)

Si accettano scommesse


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Settembre 2022)

Il mio prossimo nick, sara’: goldenbird.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il mio prossimo nick, sara’: goldenbird.


Che scemo


----------

